# Odd Swarm Trap Activity



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

These are all normal activities in the world of swarm trapping. I have counted over 100 bees killed during scouting behavior at a trap and yet still no swarm ever arrived. I also at present have three traps being scouted for weeks at one location, but no swarm ever arrives. I caught three at this site earlier in the season. I have only caught about half this year compared to last year.


----------



## bmat555 (Oct 18, 2012)

I set a swarm trap and also observed the exact activity as you. The trap was busy for a week or so and then I noticed they were all gone. I opened the trap to find it full of new white comb but no bees. My good hives also have not tried to swarm yet and I have been using a community feeder in the yard since April. I guess its just an odd year for the bees and reaffirms to me that there really is no normal: the bees do what the bees want-period.


----------



## Connor (Jul 1, 2010)

Thanks for the replies. odfrank I guess I have just not seen such heavy scout activity before but I have only been trapping for a couple of years. I caught another swarm this afternoon but again it seems only my traps nearer to civilization are actually catching anything. 

bmat555 - it has been an odd year. Maybe the bees are just cautious after last years drought. I know I am!!!


----------



## Talvez (Jun 12, 2013)

I too have seen the same behavior. This being my first year I must say I've been ecstatic at the prospect of a swarm moving in to having my dreams dashed upon the rocks of despair when they decide to stop shopping...........It's kinda funny that it resembles my personal relationships. I guess women are women everywhere.


----------



## Ben Franklin (May 3, 2011)

My bait boxes are full,,,and now I need to setup more bait boxes,,,dnag, LOL.


----------



## Connor (Jul 1, 2010)

The primary swarms jumped on my Northern most traps like crazy this weekend. I captured four swarms in traps and while watching the third swarm which was a good size 18 trying to fit in a size 6 box I glance 20 foot over and saw the largest swarm I have ever seen hanging off a small elm tree. That swarm was easily two basketball sizes if not three. After I captured it and put it in a couple of brood boxes I went back over to the spot and there was at least a grapefruit sized swarm of returning scouts there already. I didn't lose more than a couple bees as I had a 50 gallon tupperware box with me, I just cut the limb off below the swarm and dropped the entire thing into the box and moved it to one of my bee yards. The only thing I can figure is this huge swarm was heading for that particular trap and arrived a bit later than the one that was funneling into it when I arrived on the scene. The trap is at least half a mile or more from any bees I know of so it just seems like too much coincidence for it to have randomly stopped there otherwise.

The down side is I am pretty convinced the huge swarm was from one of my large hives. I haven't went into the brood box to look but the traffic coming and going from it is noticeably lessened. I haven't checked it in a few weeks as I mentioned above because I thought I was past the danger swarm period. OOPS. Better get in there and make sure I don't get any after swarms.


----------

